# Any way of reinstalling IE7?



## Nemesis (Nov 13, 2003)

Whats up guys,

Is there any way of reinstalling IE7? Im having an issue with and was willing to try. I use Firefox and IE when I need to. Firefox is working fine, but IE just times out. Any suggestions?

THanks.


----------



## deleted24062011 (Aug 6, 2005)

you should be able to just reinstall it. use firefox to get to microsoft.com search for IE7 and download.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

in the control panel,click on the installed programs icon
highlight ie7
click on the repair button at the top of the page


----------

